# Military Appreciation Day 4, Morehead City, NC



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

It was my honor to be a part of MAD 4, a dedicated group of volunteers who tirelessly devote their time to putting the active duty guys on fish. For the first time in a long time I felt like I was really appreciated by the public.

I could not have been assigned to anicer captain and crew. Johnny Hudson and Chad Singleton of Raleigh, NC, took a couple of Marines on what was my best day of fishing so far. We met at the dock at 0500 and were underway shortly thereafter. As we cleared Beaufort Inlet we were greeted by less than desirable seas, 3-5 feet at best. But I have to say, I am sold on Contender boats. I did not get wet in 12 hours of fishing.

We finally got lines in after 2 1/2 hours of getting the crap kicked out of us, and within a minute was hooked up with the first mahi. Got off after about 50 yards. Most of the day was a blur after that, but we ended up with 7 mahi, the biggest around 25 pounds. Also got an estimated 50 lb wahoo, a first for me. Ended the day with a short gag, a beeliner, and 10 triggers, which made very good sandwiches.

All fish caught were firsts for me. I cannot say enough about the guys and gals of MAD. This event was totally free to military and their families, and it was anawesome feeling. I believe we have made lifelong friends and will fishing with them again in the future. Here aresome pics.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Joey, looks like you got on some nice fish.


----------

